# And yet another Chanel Haul...



## ElvenEyes (Jun 18, 2011)

I had to go back!  The counter was calling to me. Oddly the list of lipsticks I wanted to look at were not even there, so I played more and had another wonderful MUA there who was kind as can be.  I ended up getting a few more things and will just have to save my pennies for the few more things I would like to get before fall! 

  	Chanel #19 perfume
  	Free gift box of goodies (picture to come)
  	Glossimer in Pink Peony (spring collection)
  	Blush in Rose Petale
  	RC in Taffetas Rose
  	RA in Romantic

  	And here they are!


----------



## Ahoyitslivvy (Jun 19, 2011)

It would make my day if you could post swatches of rose petale! I have yet to see any good swatches and I really like your camera quality 

  	nice haul by the way  chanel is crack


----------



## shadowaddict (Jun 19, 2011)

Great haul. That blush looks beautiful.


----------



## heart (Jun 20, 2011)

Wowza!  I passed by a CHANEL counter today as well but didn't buy anything.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jun 20, 2011)

the chanel perfumes smell amazing! Chance and the traditional No 5 are some of my all time favorite perfumes.


----------



## ElvenEyes (Jun 20, 2011)

naturallyfab said:


> the chanel perfumes smell amazing! Chance and the traditional No 5 are some of my all time favorite perfumes.



 	I love Chanel #19, but sadly am finding it disappears on me a little too fast. A pity, too, because the scent is amazing.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jun 21, 2011)

i want that blush


----------



## dinah402 (Jun 21, 2011)

Omg, your hauls are so amazing!  Such great items.  Enjoy you goodies.  =D


----------



## gemmel06 (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh wow nice haul


----------

